# Cool 1900 Racycle Ad from "Frank Leslie's Popular Monthly"



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2012)

I thought this was the coolest early bicycle ad I have seen & could not resist purchasing it off ebay.  1900 Racycle ad, man how I'd love to get my hands on the "Ten Color Poster Sent for 25 cents"!!!!!


----------



## miller32 (Oct 15, 2012)

Very COOL ad....


----------



## Wcben (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool ad, the poster would be killer!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just sent my money off for a poster.

I'll let you know when I get it.

I can't wait.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 17, 2012)

Are they still 25 cents?  I'll be sending off my quarter too!!


----------



## chitown (Oct 17, 2012)

*It's all in the crank hanger*


----------



## Wcben (Oct 17, 2012)

They definitely did some great ads!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 17, 2012)

Wcben said:


> Are they still 25 cents?  I'll be sending off my quarter too!!




Found them or at least museum quality, reproduction prints on premium paper with archival/UV resistant inks (2 sizes) at Amazon.com but they definitely are not a quarter anymore:

http://www.amazon.com/Historic-Prin...+the+Miami+Cycle+&+Mfg.+Co.,+Middletown,+Ohio


----------



## Wcben (Oct 17, 2012)

Very cool, thanks Gary!


----------



## s1b (Oct 18, 2012)

Old advertisements are great. People had great imagination back then.


----------



## vw00794 (Oct 22, 2012)

*even cheaper if...*

at the bottom it reads...

"A special price if you represent us in your town"

Oh please pick San Fernando, California so I can get the poster for 15 cents!


----------



## JMbicycles (Aug 18, 2022)

I picked up this original poster today! A Canadian version but incredible to find it in this condition. Painted on canvas from 1900. Size 27” x 41”


----------

